

Your life's personal dashboard - aram
https://github.com/SamyPesse

======
hadem
I think the link for this article should go to:
[https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr](https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr)

Or to: [http://www.reportr.io/](http://www.reportr.io/)

~~~
aram
Sorry about that; I didn't check the URL in clipboard.

I can't change it right now but will re-submit with the correct link.

[Edit] Found the previous discussion instead. Just for reference:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6546194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6546194)

